# 350Z Nismo and G35 Photoshoot



## Restomage (Sep 19, 2009)

I think they came out pretty good for only having a one-light setup. Shot these for my newspaper. Let me know what you guys think I can improve on next time (other than having more speedlights). Thanks! Full gallery is located here: Branden and Chris pictures by Seansrandompics - Photobucket
1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10


----------



## obey (Sep 19, 2009)

Like the shots and the cars. Are the rims on the g35 stockers just painted gold?


----------



## Restomage (Sep 19, 2009)

obey said:


> Like the shots and the cars. Are the rims on the g35 stockers just painted gold?



Yea they're powdercoated.


----------



## DemonAstroth (Sep 20, 2009)

I think that considering your lighting setup, the pictures are great.  However, you should really pay attention to your backgrounds.   First picture is fine, but the fire extinguisher and pipes do detract a bit from the images.

I was considering a 350z before I got a TT.  I know the 350 is a better racing car.  But I'm happy with not such awesome performance with a 30mpg turbo car and awesome interior.... the g35 however.. (and now the g37's), pure envy!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 20, 2009)

lol the white guy is such a douche!


cool shots of the cars though!


----------



## Restomage (Sep 20, 2009)

DemonAstroth said:


> I think that considering your lighting setup, the pictures are great.  However, you should really pay attention to your backgrounds.   First picture is fine, but the fire extinguisher and pipes do detract a bit from the images.
> 
> I was considering a 350z before I got a TT.  I know the 350 is a better racing car.  But I'm happy with not such awesome performance with a 30mpg turbo car and awesome interior.... the g35 however.. (and now the g37's), pure envy!



Yea I found those a bit distracting as well. I was going to go in and photoshop them out but then after doing one I got bored lol. Thanksf or the tips.


----------



## LeSueur24 (Sep 24, 2009)

You pulled off the wide angle shots really well, #5 is definitely my favorite. A more interesting setting would help this style of shooting out a lot.


----------



## ocular (Sep 24, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> lol the white guy is such a douche!
> 
> 
> cool shots of the cars though!



They're both douches lol. I like #5.


----------



## Billhyco (Sep 24, 2009)

pretty nice photos here, thanks for sharing.  also check out my350z.com, they have a photography thread as well with some crazy sick pictures from photogs.  

z fan here too, love my 05!!  she's become a garage queen as much as I hate that, however.


----------



## HoboSyke (Sep 28, 2009)

They all seem over sharpened?


----------

